# High School Prequisites



## Pte. Albano (11 Feb 2006)

I just want to know from those student who have been or gone to RMC what courses that you have taken in high school to get in. What is your average grade. I hope to get into RMC, and want to know if i can get into RMC without a grade 11 or 12 science course. I am taking all social science courses in high school, and want to know if science will play a big difference into my acceptance. I am currently a Sgt. in the army cadets, making it my dream to go to school at RMC.


----------



## Big Foot (11 Feb 2006)

Do a search. There are lots of threads on this topic.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Feb 2006)

Pte. Albano ,

You said you were a Sgt, yet your name begins with Pte.

But I digress, be candid, did you do a search?  I am going to leave this open for you to respond then it is a lock.  Sorry for me being a bit abrasive and chanting the ever dreaded "do a search" but I am a bit weary today due to obvious circumstances.


dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Feb 2006)

no answer,

ok this is locked until I get a Pm convincing me to open...

Albano, I still await your answer on the ranking...

dileas

tess


----------



## Devon_W (8 Dec 2007)

Hey guys, I know you get this a lot. I'm just wanting a little encouragement about my application lol. Its been in for a few weeks now and im not expecting a response till at least march, but its nice to have something to look at and feel comforted until then. 


I decided to base my application on the Four Pillar ideas that RMC holds dear. French, Academics, Leadership, and Physical.

Physicals:
Kickboxing
Boys senior soccer team
Weightlifting at school and with personal trainer
Bowling league
Intramural sports at lunch

Leadership:
Youth leadership group in town
Relay for Life Chairman
French play lead role
Grade 12 student rep
Pass tutor
Cadets
part time job

French:
French play
French up till grade 10 (in ontario thats an extra year than most)
Re learning french on a program at school and on home computer

Academics:
Things get a little hairy here
Marks ranging from 70 to 94
Always university level stuff
The thing with my marks, is that last year was not really good, I ended up failing calculus and chemistry and pulling a 70 in english and physics. My brother made things a living hell at home and it wasnt an accurate representation of my marks. Marks are usually in the low to high 80's. I wrote a note to the RMC board when I handed in my application explaining this and attached a midterm report with all my marks in the 80s. This is my second grade 12 year (wanted more time to buy a car, get more experience, and to prepare for RMC) so im trying to bring up my marks while improving in other fields.

The only thing fishy about my application is that a lot of the activities are only started within the past year in preperation for this. I've adapted really well to them, I have no spare time lol (my parents thought I would burn out, but I showed them I can take it  ). 

just wondering what you guys think of this application, my recruiter said it was  quote on quote "good" but refused to give me any guarantees (I know you cant either) and couldnt suggest anything else I could do for this.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lumber (9 Dec 2007)

What?! You stopped taking french in grade 10!!?! Are you insane?! You toast man, start looking at some nice civi universities, I don't think your going to make the cut...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just Kidding!  :rofl:

Seriously it looks like a pretty competitive application to me, you've got more behind you then some of the cadets here I know. It will all depend on exactly what they are looking for (and since I'm no recruiter, I can't say exactly what that is) and on how many people apply this year, and just how competitive THEY are. 

Don't fret too hard about the marks either. When I was in middle school I heard the acceptance grade for RMC was 97%, again, :rofl:. You shouldn't worry about low to high 80s. While those won't get you in on their own like a 97% might, with everything else I'll be that I'll see you here next year. But again, remember, I'm no recruiter, I'm just going based on what I know and have seen of my fellow cadets and how good your situation looks.

Now you better get in or I'm gonna look like an a**hole for jacking your hopes up like that.


----------



## Devon_W (9 Dec 2007)

Thanks a lot man for the boost . Yeah I stopped French in 10 because I didnt know I wanted the military yet, that was when I wanted to be a vet lol. I never got back in because of scheduling conflicts with my other classes. 

Thanks again man, hope to see you next september.


----------



## ddkariz (9 Dec 2007)

I got in without anything else with a 94% average back from high school.  I never even took French since grade 9, I never got more than 85% in English, if it wasn't for math and science I would've been doomed.  There were people in my old platoon with around 75% average who got in because of extracurriculars like cadets and what not.  However, this year I've heard the Universities including RMC are rather competitive, but your application looks good anyway.


----------



## stefwills (22 Dec 2007)

What about a low 50 average in highschool, but a 84% average in college? TONS of leadership experience and awards, TONS of sports and on my college's student council and student grad committee?


----------



## billypark (27 Dec 2007)

I would appreciate any advice at all.

I am not completely sure how forums work, but here is my question:

I am applying for RMC this year at the recruiting centre in Vancouver, B.C. when it reopens.  The problem is that I am in an accelerated program so I am graduating in my 3rd year of high school.  First of all, am I even old enough to get in (date of birth: Jan. 28, 1992)?  

I realized how important extracurricular activities are, so I am going to join a soccer team in the spring and army cadets as soon as next Tuesday.  I have been volunteering twice a month at a homeless shelter since the beginning of this year.  

Are my grades good enough?

This year so far: Chem 12 (97%), TV Production 11 (63%), English 12 (86%), French 11 (72%), PE 10 (94%), Planning 10 (67%), Socials 11 (86%)

Summer school: Bio 12 (97%), Math 12 (98%)   <-- have taken Bio 12 and Math 12 twice now, the average of both attempts is roughly 89%

Last year: Bio 12 (80%), Chem 11 (82%), English 10 (taking provincial this year), French 10 (78%), Math 12 (80%), PE 9 (90%), Physics 12 (67%), Socials 10 (75%)

Summer school: Bio 11 (88%)

Last last year: no grade 12 courses taken, can't even remember what I got except that it was average, not too important

I wonder how they will take the average? Will they take it from 4 provincially-examinable grade 12 courses (i.e. Math 12, English 12, and 2 others) like UBC does?

This is something I heard from another post.  Does RMC accept significantly fewer people from the province of B.C.?

Thanks, 
Billy Park


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Dec 2007)

billypark:

Print your post out.  Take it down to the Recruiting Office.  Use your post as notes to ask questions.

They will have the answers you seek.


Roy


----------



## stefwills (28 Dec 2007)

I'm not expert, and I'm in the same boat as you are (an applicant). I would say that your marks will do just fine as long as you have the other things the CF looks for. Good Luck!

-Cheers


----------



## dwalter (3 Jan 2008)

Well I applied for ROTP (To continue my studies at Civvi U) in November, and so I can give a bit of personal experience in this regard. I finished high school with an 88% average. I was in cadets for 7 years, and I got an excellent result on my CFAT. 

They looked at my application and said that I would be an extremely competitive applicant for any officer career in the forces (As long as it had a V4 vision code). So provided you meet similar requirements and do well on your CFAT, Interview, and medical, you should be alright.

Again this is what happened for me, it might be different for you. Remember to carry yourself with confidence, and if you have questions, ASK! It is good to get as much info as you can.

Good luck to you


----------



## Shamrock (17 Jan 2008)

Like stefwills, my high school leaving marks were quite low.  I had shown the aptitude to become an officer, and the recruiter told me this, but my marks were nowhere near acceptable.  With the possible exception of Clown College, my marks weren't high enough to get me into any post-secondary academy.  

So, I entered as an NCM and throughout the early portion of my career, I sought academic upgrading and improvement.  I did well enough to qualify academically as an officer, and followed that through.  The military will not and should not be expected to hire individuals solely on their potential -- they must demonstrate they have the capacity and ability to succeed academically.  This will also demonstrate a dedication to academics.  One good semester is a good start, but it is only a start.

I have absolutely crappy math skills and generally avoided math-heavy classes.  However, I have the capacity to learn higher maths (or any other skill) should my job require it.


----------



## Lumber (24 Jan 2008)

We were having a presentation about the new ALOY (Aboriginal Leadership Opportunity Year) program beginning here at RMC next year. The program is similar to the preparatory year already being offered in St. Jean, and is designed to prepare, educate and evaluate potential aboriginal officers, who may not yet have met the standards for post secondary education and/or a job as an officer. Someone asked the question, "We've had cadets of aboriginal ancestry come through the college before, why do they need a program to 'bring them up' to a higher standard before enrolling?" 

The Captain, a Metis, and the Sergeant, a Ojibwa, went on to make a point about how while there are many young aboriginals who have the education and other standards to qualify, many do not, and even those who do may not have the hope or the knowledge that this opportunity is available to them.

However, before they went on to make this point, the Captain first asked a question to our class, "Well, what kind of grades did you guys need to get into this place, hmm?" To which the crowed began shouting out "60s" and "70s", along with some chuckling and laughing. We know the Captain was trying to make the point that you need to have a much higher education standard then the average aboriginal has in order for this opportunity to make itself available. 

My point is that despite this presumption that you need high 80s and 90s to get into RMC is complete hogwash. Of course the guy or gal with the 95% average has a better shot then the one with a 75%. But if the one with the 75% has worked a part-time job, been a captain of a sports team, been in the reserves for his last couple of years of highschool etc... and the one with the 95% does nothing but study afterschool....well you guess who's got the better shot.

Everyone posting about their applications are fretting way to much over their grade. Yes, do well in school, but you have to offer up an image of an all around, well developped person with strong leadership potential. If you lack this, your grades are trivial.

.
.

Of course, with a 15min interview now, instead of the 2 hour one, I'm not sure if anything I just said has any credibility what so ever....


----------



## GSArora (27 Feb 2011)

Hi everybody, I just had a question about the ROTP that's really been bothering me. I excel in English and Social Study related subjects. For my grade 12 courses, I've chosen English, English Literature, Law, Punjabi, History, Math 12, Computer Studies, and a spare. I'm confident about all of those classes, except for Math 12. In math 11, I only had 57 percent. I know you need Math 12 for the RMC, but would I need it to get into the ROTP while going to a regular university (UBC, specifically)? I'm hoping to do a Bachelor of Arts, majoring in English.

Edit: I should also add I've tried the search function, but was unable to find an answer.


----------



## Pusser (27 Feb 2011)

My knowledge is over 25 years old, so it may be a little out of date.  However, when I went through ROTP (civvy U) to get a BA in History, I was specifically required to complete first year university math and physics because I was going through as a MARS officer.  Math and physics were not required in order to get the degree, but the CF required them in order for me to be an ROTP MARS officer (have yet to figure out why, but that's a topic for another thread).  In order to take math and physics in university, I obviously had to have the high school prerequisites.  I don't think Math 11 would fit that bill (it didn't back then).  

In other words, it may depend on your chosen military occupation whether you will need more than Math 11.  If your choice requires you take certain courses in university, regardless of your actual degree, you will have to have the high school prerequisites in order to take those courses.  If you don't have the opportunity to complete the prerequisites in high school, you may have to find another way to do them.  It may even be possible to upgrade while at university (but not likely at RMC).


----------



## GSArora (27 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply! I was hoping to become an infantry officer, ever since I found out my great-uncle was this famous war hero in India   Sentimental, I know. Of course, thats assuming I can become an Infantry Officer with a Bachelors in English. On the Forces site, it has no specific information on what courses or degree I would need. I guess I'll have to try and call the local recruiter again (I got the machine when i tried calling yesterday). Does anybody have any information on what I can do in the forces with a BA, majoring in English, History or Poli-Sci?


----------



## Pusser (28 Feb 2011)

English is definitely an option for Infantry.  Many officer occupations require specific degrees (e.g. Medical Officers require medical degrees), but many also break it down into "preferred" and "acceptable," degrees.  For example, Logistics prefers Business degrees, but accepts any Arts (including English) degree.  I believe Infantry (and the other combat arms as well as MARS, and Pilot) accepts any degree.


----------

